

The Definition Of Open Is… Missing - akshayms
http://parislemon.com/post/14908566270/the-definition-of-open-is-missing

======
statictype
This whole thing is ridiculous. What does the fact that a tweet from Android's
head was deleted (presumably because the instructions are not valid and
possibly point at a server that has been compromised- but really, who cares
why it was deleted) have to do with the open-source nature of Android?

This type of frothing-at-the-mouth commentary is why people call them fanboys.

------
soemarko
the curious case of the missing tweet... hmm?!

